# BSNL modem change query



## CloudS (Oct 8, 2012)

My BSNL broadband wasn't working. Other than LAN and power, the DSL light is ON but the Internet light is not.
The BSNL guy came and said the modem is not working.
He said that he'll check and tell me if the modem is in warranty or not.

I chose the option of "Modem on monthly rental basis" while registration for the broadband. Can someone tell me if I need to pay any charge if the BSNL guy says its not in warranty?
Isn't it that they'll change it free of charge since its on monthly rental basis?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

no.. if you are paying rent for you modem then they need to change the modem.. they cannot/should not charge a single rupee.

EDIT: I had purchased the BSNL modem, so when it went kaput the BSNL guys said if it was under rental then it would have been replaced irrespective of the warranty..


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

1. Have you tried resetting the modem to its 'factory settings'.
2. (Assuming) If you have backup of your settings, try restore it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2012)

That's right. First try what @Gearbox has suggested, doesn't looks like Modem issue.

Once confirmed, be sure that if your Modem is in Rental Plan, then they should not charge you.

If you would have purchased the modem they would have charged you for replacement after warranty (1 Year) is over. So peoples go for better 3rd party Modems instead (Eg. TP-Link, DLink, Netgear etc.)

Anyway this is not the case with you are you are in Rental Plan. They should not charge a single paise as said by @RCuber.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 8, 2012)

What is BSNL modem anyway?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 8, 2012)

BSNL modem -> Modem provided by BSNL


----------

